# CTTC Foothill Chapter Meeting Nov. 25th



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2011)

The foot hill chapter of the CTTC will be meeting this friday the 25th
Meeting starts at 7L30 yes I know it is the day after thanksgiving, but all are welcome to come down and meet and greet.

Find out about no fee adoptions for all species of turtles and tortoises. bonus you get to meet me always a treat.

Snacks will be provided, questions will be answered, and fun will be had. Plus our christmas party will be held next month, more info to follow

LA arboretum in arcadia 

Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## DeanS (Nov 22, 2011)

...except for me, right David?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2011)

Let me amend that, everyone is invited but dean ( he knows why) Besides I hear he is planning on crashing the chistmas party.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2011)

Any guest speakers?

I loved the guy who told me I only needed ONE sulcata. I want to email him and tell him that I dropped off the other 20 something at a rescue and just kept the ONE.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 25, 2011)

No guest speaker, the day after thanksgiving is a very hard day to line up a speaker .


----------

